# Another....Jewelry box (5)



## Mike1950

Here I go again- new box design. There will be 5. One persimmon-one walnut-2 soft maple and one that I won't say much about and at a certain point in the process it will disappear only to--surprise-show up somewhere else. 
There will be some accent woods also- some really hard red stuff- no clue- spalted-colored maple and/or maybe olive and a couple that I ??? they will show up later. I will be using new knobs- another guessing game for them.
Doors and lid my standard bridal joint and M&T. I will keep track of time - I have found posting it here is the only way that works . Otherwise I forget.
At this point I have jointed planed and cut to length frame pcs. Just starting mortise holes.

[attachment=25552]

5 hrs
If the weather stays crummy these will go fast-if it gets nice-the honey do list monster will get me..........


----------



## Sprung

You do great work, Mike. I will be looking forward to watching the progress on this!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Awesome. I love your build threads. 
Scott


----------



## davduckman2010

shhhhhhh the master craftsman is at it again . good to see your in that WOOD ZONE again mike . always fasinating.  duck


----------



## woodtickgreg

SUBSCRIBED!  What took you so long, I've missed your build threads.


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks Guys- If you have not noticed I love building these boxes. These will be fun- A little quilted here, a little crotch-well maybe a lot and some spalted and curly. Some wild persimmon and then some mystery wood- not to me but to you it will be mystery.


----------



## DomInick

Well count me in to mike. I'm always intrigued by your work. 

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## Wildthings

SUBSCRIBED - We need all the details LOL

Barry


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> SUBSCRIBED - We need all the details LOL
> 
> Barry



Barry, any details that I do not include -ask and you shall receive!!!!


----------



## Wildthings

Mike1950 said:


> Wildthings said:
> 
> 
> 
> SUBSCRIBED - We need all the details LOL
> 
> Barry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry, any details that I do not include -ask and you shall receive!!!!
Click to expand...


LOL Thanks Mike. I haven't pulled the trigger on starting some, since our last conversation. I'm sure this will get me fired up again!!


----------



## DKMD

Hey... It's just a bunch of sticks!

Seriously, I enjoy your build threads and the finished products! I would dare call them jewelry boxes around my house though...


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Hey... It's just a bunch of sticks!
> 
> Seriously, I enjoy your build threads and the finished products! I would dare call them jewelry boxes around my house though...



David, I will just tell your wife you are surprising her with one so she can go out shoppin to fill it!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

"Hey... It's just a bunch of sticks" :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:
Yes they are- but better then a bunch of chips!!!!!:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

Also they are not just sticks- once I get rid of that pesky cellulose that grew in the wrong spots....

[attachment=25610]

They are sticks with holes in them- actually 4 in each piece. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Mike1950

Now to fill those holes in those sticks.  16 holes in each frame and 16 sticks to fill them with. Goes pretty quick when you get in routine. Lots of little mortises and tenon's. Look pretty clunky and heavy assembled. :dash2::dash2:

[attachment=25647]

[attachment=25648]

8 hrs and probably will not get much done today-nice weather and honey-do list beckons............


----------



## Mike1950

I am back!! Everyone has their own way of building. Some need/desire really good drawings!!! Some just build. I spent most of my life adhering to strict drawings- now no way. It has it's plus's and minus's though. I woke up this morning thinking my drawing in my head was wrong- just to check I have one box zooming ahead to find out if I have to adjust. All holes have fillers now. I made the tenons a little large- thinking that I would fine tune to fit. That worked great on soft maple and walnut but the persimmon and hard maple really slowed me down.:dash2::dash2: I will write that off as a stupid Idea- not like this is timber framing with a lot of stress on joints.
While I was waiting for first assembly to dry I started on leg/foot stock. They will be walnut/cherry/persimmon. Used a 90 degree router bit to shape backside and the bandsaw and sander to shape the first one. Have not had much time last couple days but about 5 hours today got me going. These are fun.

[attachment=25838]

[attachment=25839]

[attachment=25840]

15 hrs enjoy.......


----------



## Mike1950

No new pictures- cut out rest of legs and have half of them final shaped and sanded. They are small but lots of work. Put rabbets in framework for tray bottom and side walls , sanded all the inside framework and have almost got all frames glued. Sanding inside before assembly sure saves a lot of time later but sanding small pieces is a pain with big clunky fingers- I have learned to keep them out of the way of the ROS. It is amazing how slow sandpaper works on hardwood but then again how fast it removes a couple layers of skin............... :dash2::dash2: Other things beckon tomorrow. back in a couple days.
20 hrs


----------



## Brink

Wonderful leg detail.


----------



## barry richardson

Looking Good! I really like that leg design.


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks guys-leg is a new one for me but relatively simple and easy. Opens up a lot of possibilities. Easy way to introduce a contrasting wood.


----------



## Mike1950

Been a few days- I only work a bit in the early AM- beautiful outside weather keeps me outside, along with bugs in the sprinkler system. :dash2::dash2::dash2: When you have a flower lovin wife like mine-you either fix the system or hold a hose watering her babies all day............:wacko1::wacko1:
Have all the drawer stock prepared, I have learned to measure how much is needed. Otherwise I am always short. I measured twice- seems I always do because I never believe the first measurement. 90 feet with a little extra. 6 drawers in each case x 4x 5 cases 120 pieces. I have to be crazy to do 5 at a time, at least I am qualified for that part...............
Using hard maple this time. No reason besides it was there. Sides are 3/8's thick-a little thicker then I would normally do but I will dado the sides for the slides.

[attachment=25984]

25 hrs


----------



## DKMD

Looking good, Mike! 

You know, you could resaw those drawer parts in two and have some pretty nice 1/8" stock for my little laser project...


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Looking good, Mike!
> 
> You know, you could resaw those drawer parts in two and have some pretty nice 1/8" stock for my little laser project...



:fit::fit::fit::censored2::rant2::rant2::smack::ripped::wtf1:
Don't even think about it.............................


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, Mike!
> 
> You know, you could resaw those drawer parts in two and have some pretty nice 1/8" stock for my little laser project...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even think about it.............................
Click to expand...


:smack:
^^^I need to keep this one..... :rotflmao3: It will come in handy elsewhere on the webbies...


----------



## Mike1950

Done with the router side of the dovetails on the drawers now the hand work side. 30 drawers. :dash2::dash2: Finished shaping and rough sanding legs and finish sanded 12. Put a rabbet in the backs for back panel-sanded 4 of the cases to 60 grit and one to 220 and glued legs on. A little premature but I wanted to see what it was going to really look like. Put a coat of finish on outside. Silver maple with cherry legs. I am going to like these. Legs have a certain elegance about them- at least that is what my better half thinks. 

[attachment=26195]

31 hrs


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice progress Mr. Mike. Better listen to the better half, if your like me and know nothing of elegance.


----------



## GROOVY

OK I am caught up .... you may continue...


----------



## davduckman2010

looks great so far mike as usual


----------



## Mike1950

Sorry guys I have been distracted- Kathie has plenty of honey do's + 5'x5 1/2'x12' kiln- finished and loaded with 500 bd ft walnut. :dash2::dash2::dash2:
30 dovetailed drawers are slowing me down.............


----------



## NYWoodturner

Man - I just admire the man who can stare down 30 drawers...


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks Scott- insanity would be an appropriate description. :dash2::dash2: Usually I just get in a groove and get them done. But 1. there are 30 of them. 2 I only get a little time in the AM. 3 they are hard maple. I have 5 of the larger ones done- got bored with them and did a little assembly on cases for a change. Rabbets on sides for inside side panels and rabbets on top for top tray. Sure makes them look different.

[attachment=26390]

[attachment=26391]

[attachment=26392]

37 hrs


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks Scott- insanity would be an appropriate description. :dash2::dash2: Usually I just get in a groove and get them done. But 1. there are 30 of them. 2 I only get a little time in the AM. 3 they are hard maple. I have 5 of the larger ones done- got bored with them and did a little assembly on cases for a change. Rabbets on sides for inside side panels and rabbets on top for top tray. Sure makes them look different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37 hrs



jesus mike there cant be any clamps left at any of your home depots out there:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Scott- insanity would be an appropriate description. :dash2::dash2: Usually I just get in a groove and get them done. But 1. there are 30 of them. 2 I only get a little time in the AM. 3 they are hard maple. I have 5 of the larger ones done- got bored with them and did a little assembly on cases for a change. Rabbets on sides for inside side panels and rabbets on top for top tray. Sure makes them look different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37 hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jesus mike ther cant be any clamps left at any of your home depots out there:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


Oh Duck that is nothing- I have lots and lots of clamps. There are never too many clamps............
Now I am patient though and only buy the really good deals...........


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Scott- insanity would be an appropriate description. :dash2::dash2: Usually I just get in a groove and get them done. But 1. there are 30 of them. 2 I only get a little time in the AM. 3 they are hard maple. I have 5 of the larger ones done- got bored with them and did a little assembly on cases for a change. Rabbets on sides for inside side panels and rabbets on top for top tray. Sure makes them look different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37 hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jesus mike ther cant be any clamps left at any of your home depots out there:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Duck that is nothing- I have lots and lots of clamps. There are never too many clamps............
> Now I am patient though and only buy the really good deals...........
Click to expand...


by the way that box looks great you sure are a master craftsman mike . you must have a ton of patience my freind ---kudos


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks mr. Duck- I enjoy finding what the wood wants to be. There will be at least 4 WB sellers wood in these boxes. The trick will be figuring out what wood belongs to what seller. From here on if it is WB wood it will not be labeled........... until somebody figures out what it is.


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks mr. Duck- I enjoy finding what the wood wants to be. There will be at least 4 WB sellers wood in these boxes. The trick will be figuring out what wood belongs to what seller. From here on if it is WB wood it will not be labeled........... until somebody figures out what it is.



lol AHHH THE PLOT THICKENS :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mr. Duck- I enjoy finding what the wood wants to be. There will be at least 4 WB sellers wood in these boxes. The trick will be figuring out what wood belongs to what seller. From here on if it is WB wood it will not be labeled........... until somebody figures out what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol AHHH THE PLOT THICKENS :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


Oh but it is even better then that- One will be a mystery box- One disappears at a certain point only to magically appear somewhere else. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: That makes no sense - right??? GOOD!!!!

10 drawers dovetailed and panels in the inside of all 5. It rained today so I thought I would have the whole day in shop- teach me to think- every thing that could interrupt me---DID!!! plus a couple other things. I will be done with these drawers before I get in the groove. :dash2::dash2::dash2:

41.5 hrs They sure do not look like a weeks work. :dash2::dash2::dash2:
But then again it is only a day for each one.


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mr. Duck- I enjoy finding what the wood wants to be. There will be at least 4 WB sellers wood in these boxes. The trick will be figuring out what wood belongs to what seller. From here on if it is WB wood it will not be labeled........... until somebody figures out what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol AHHH THE PLOT THICKENS :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh but it is even better then that- One will be a mystery box- One disappears at a certain point only to magically appear somewhere else. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: That makes no sense - right??? GOOD!!!!
> 
> 10 drawers dovetailed and panels in the inside of all 5. It rained today so I thought I would have the whole day in shop- teach me to think- every thing that could interrupt me---DID!!! plus a couple other things. I will be done with these drawers before I get in the groove. :dash2::dash2::dash2:
> 
> 41.5 hrs They sure do not look like a weeks work. :dash2::dash2::dash2:
> But then again it is only a day for each one.
Click to expand...


boy i can hardly wait till i retire so i can do ten times the work than i do now too. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

Kathie always says - How did we find the time to work??? hell I thought retiring meant kicking back and taking it easy- If I knew I would have to work harder- Hell I would have kept working!!!!!!!!!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> Kathie always says - How did we find the time to work??? hell I thought retiring meant kicking back and taking it easy- If I knew I would have to work harder- Hell I would have kept working!!!!!!!!!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



 i know the feeling i never stop all day i get up at 4 30 am go till till dark thats just me i quess . i only work my job becuase hmmmm let me see now oh ya --THINGS COST MONEY :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

Hell I get up at 4:30 and I have not had a job in 4 yrs nor an alarm in 30 yrs. I guess bad habits are hard to break.... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> Hell I get up at 4:30 and I have not had a job in 4 yrs nor an alarm in 30 yrs. I guess bad habits are hard to break.... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



lol strange isnt it i havent had a alarm clock either over 30 years now either .  up like clockwork. but then again ducks always fly at first light


----------



## Mike1950

Down to 7 drawers left. Started gluing them together. Darn it is going to be a heck of stack a drawers. At this point I am thinking way too many drawers in the plan but..... when I get putting the faces on I will not regret all the chips I am making now. Hard maple makes very nice drawers!!! Pictures tomorrow. Any luck and tomorrow I will be done with the drawer carcass's. Off to the fun stuff- faces- doors-insets and lids.

48 hrs


----------



## Mike1950

:dash2::dash2::dash2: Thank goodness- all drawers dovetails- bottoms made -groove for bottom- destroyed one 1/4" bit and 4 of the 5 are sanded on inside and glued. Thank goodness I have had it with making drawers---well at least till the next time. Still have to sand outside, roundover the edges and make dado for slide but that will be easy and quick.
Now for the fun stuff- drawer fronts- the special wood. Let's have some fun 4 of the 5 choices came from WB sellers. I think only 4 will be used-the walnut will be walnut- I think. If you have a very good memory you will remember most of these pieces. The spalted maple came from my pile so I have used my guess. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Now it is your turn. I think 3 pieces should be easy to decide what kind of wood- the 4th -well it might not be- hell I would have no clue if I did not know. PS they all have a fresh coat of BLO.

[attachment=26570]

[attachment=26571]

[attachment=26572]

54 hrs


----------



## woodtickgreg

You picked some real purty stuff for the drawer fronts. They are going to look great.


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> You picked some real purty stuff for the drawer fronts. They are going to look great.



NO GUESS?????:dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> You picked some real purty stuff for the drawer fronts. They are going to look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO GUESS?????:dash2::dash2::dash2:
Click to expand...

Oh ok....uhm....spalted maple, curly red wood, hickory, and dunno wood. :dunno:


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> You picked some real purty stuff for the drawer fronts. They are going to look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO GUESS?????:dash2::dash2::dash2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok....uhm....spalted maple, curly red wood, hickory, and dunno wood. :dunno:
Click to expand...


Spalted Maple?? what kind a guess was that I told you that one!!!! :wacko1::dash2: Curly red wood- Yes- Dean Jordan and it is almost holygraphic- floated around in the ocean for years. Hickory-NAH 
3 left to guess middle one in first pic should be easy.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> You picked some real purty stuff for the drawer fronts. They are going to look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO GUESS?????:dash2::dash2::dash2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok....uhm....spalted maple, curly red wood, hickory, and dunno wood. :dunno:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spalted Maple?? what kind a guess was that I told you that one!!!! :wacko1::dash2: Curly red wood- Yes- Dean Jordan and it is almost holygraphic- floated around in the ocean for years. Hickory-NAH
> 3 left to guess middle one in first pic should be easy.
Click to expand...

Twist my arm....cherry, elm, curly maple?


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> You picked some real purty stuff for the drawer fronts. They are going to look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO GUESS?????:dash2::dash2::dash2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok....uhm....spalted maple, curly red wood, hickory, and dunno wood. :dunno:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spalted Maple?? what kind a guess was that I told you that one!!!! :wacko1::dash2: Curly red wood- Yes- Dean Jordan and it is almost holygraphic- floated around in the ocean for years. Hickory-NAH
> 3 left to guess middle one in first pic should be easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twist my arm....cherry, elm, curly maple?
Click to expand...


I am assuming that you are guessing left to right. no - no and NO. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO GUESS?????:dash2::dash2::dash2:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok....uhm....spalted maple, curly red wood, hickory, and dunno wood. :dunno:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spalted Maple?? what kind a guess was that I told you that one!!!! :wacko1::dash2: Curly red wood- Yes- Dean Jordan and it is almost holygraphic- floated around in the ocean for years. Hickory-NAH
> 3 left to guess middle one in first pic should be easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twist my arm....cherry, elm, curly maple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am assuming that you are guessing left to right. no - no and NO. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...

Funny, I'll leave it for the other guys to have some fun.


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> :dash2::dash2::dash2: Thank goodness- all drawers dovetails- bottoms made -groove for bottom- destroyed one 1/4" bit and 4 of the 5 are sanded on inside and glued. Thank goodness I have had it with making drawers---well at least till the next time. Still have to sand outside, roundover the edges and make dado for slide but that will be easy and quick.
> Now for the fun stuff- drawer fronts- the special wood. Let's have some fun 4 of the 5 choices came from WB sellers. I think only 4 will be used-the walnut will be walnut- I think. If you have a very good memory you will remember most of these pieces. The spalted maple came from my pile so I have used my guess. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Now it is your turn. I think 3 pieces should be easy to decide what kind of wood- the 4th -well it might not be- hell I would have no clue if I did not know. PS they all have a fresh coat of BLO.
> 
> awsome stuff mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 hrs


----------



## Mike1950

Most everyone here has seen the first piece-but I do not think anyone will guess it.


----------



## Mike1950

3 better pictures

[attachment=26573]

[attachment=26574]

[attachment=26575]

The middle one should be easy. the first probably no way does anyone get close- even the person that sent it to me probably could not guess. The last some one should know. A lot of us got this wood. I might be the only one that resawed and dried boards. Not many of us flatheads.........


----------



## davduckman2010

duckwood:dunno: ---what ever they are there very purty


----------



## brown down

davduckman2010 said:


> duckwood:dunno: ---what ever they are there very purty



I know what the middle one is! cherry burl 

i am stumped on the other two..

is the top one off old zirk?


----------



## Mike1950

brown down said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> duckwood:dunno: ---what ever they are there very purty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the middle one is! cherry burl
> 
> i am stumped on the other two..
> 
> is the top one off old zirk?
Click to expand...


Ah Ha Jeff you are the winner on the cherry burl- not only just cherry burl- you recognized the cherry burl you sold me a while ago-pretty stuff-thanks.
Old Zirk?? Nope


----------



## NYWoodturner

#1 looks like Cottonwood or Longan. #3 looks like olive?


----------



## DKMD

First looks like camphor... Looks just like that countertop that Rob posted a while back. The third one is a bit trickier for me, but the olive seems like a good guess.


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> First looks like camphor... Looks just like that countertop that Rob posted a while back. The third one is a bit trickier for me, but the olive seems like a good guess.



David no on the first but you are a winner on the olive- Dean jordans olive dried slowly for almost a year. Sure sands out smooth. I am not sure but I think this goes in the persimmon box and Kathie might have confiscated my whole olive stash...........:dash2::dash2::dash2:
As far as the first -you are not even close. hell I know what it is and have a hard time believing it is what it is.


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> #1 looks like Cottonwood or Longan. #3 looks like olive?



Scott Sorry I did not see you had guessed the olive first. NO on cottonwood. Maybe closer but not really........


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mike1950 said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> #1 looks like Cottonwood or Longan. #3 looks like olive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Sorry I did not see you had guessed the olive first. NO on cottonwood. Maybe closer but not really........
Click to expand...


Then what are the odds on curly Buckeye?


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> #1 looks like Cottonwood or Longan. #3 looks like olive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Sorry I did not see you had guessed the olive first. NO on cottonwood. Maybe closer but not really........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what are the odds on curly Buckeye?
Click to expand...


Well Scott, I would like to be nice and say the odds were good but to be honest- YOU ARE NOT EVEN close. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Sorry and I am going to be mean and onery- no hints!!!!!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## DKMD

I've seen silver maple look a lot like that mystery board. Spalted elm crossed my mind, but it just doesn't seem right. Box elder seems to have a thousand appearances, so it's a possibility as well. I don't know...


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> I've seen silver maple look a lot like that mystery board. Spalted elm crossed my mind, but it just doesn't seem right. Box elder seems to have a thousand appearances, so it's a possibility as well. I don't know...



Sorry none of the above- The really bad part is y'all have seen it but you just would not believe it............


----------



## Mike1950

Put the dado's in all drawers and installed slides. Sanded and rounded over some of the drawers. Almost done with these [email protected]#%*&^%#@ 30 drawer carcass's. Finish sanded and install the legs on all. Put a quick coat of finish on all. been raining here a bunch so I have had time in shop. Looks like I get one more partial day tomorrow. Maybe I get the drawer fronts on tomorrow. These little drawers have been a pain but oh well.

[attachment=26820]

[attachment=26821]

64 hrs


----------



## Sprung

Looking really good, Mike!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow that's awesome,  hey I was thinking of making some jewelry boxes :dunno: and I need about thirty drawers.  Think you could make em for me and have em in a couple of days since you got so good at making them.


----------



## davduckman2010




----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> Put the dado's in all drawers and installed slides. Sanded and rounded over some of the drawers. Almost done with these [email protected]#%*&^%#@ 30 drawer carcass's. Finish sanded and install the legs on all. Put a quick coat of finish on all. been raining here a bunch so I have had time in shop. Looks like I get one more partial day tomorrow. Maybe I get the drawer fronts on tomorrow. These little drawers have been a pain but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 hrs



those look great mike  a lot of work


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Wow that's awesome,  hey I was thinking of making some jewelry boxes :dunno: and I need about thirty drawers.  Think you could make em for me and have em in a couple of days since you got so good at making them.



I would bet I am a lot faster at them now then when I started. Gives you a new respect for the craftsmen that would do nothing but make drawers by hand 125 yrs ago. I do it cause I enjoy making things- they did it to survive. I have to admit I like putting the frosting on best and that is about all I have left now.


----------



## Mike1950

The frosting!!!  I love playing with these little pieces of wood. I do not have a favorite yet but I am leaning towards the cherry.

[attachment=26964]

[attachment=26965]

[attachment=26966]

[attachment=26967]

[attachment=26968]

the olive is not done yet. Just glued the faces on last 2. Notice a lot of pencil marks. In the heat of the gluing I have found more marks are better. It is easy to get pieces turned around.
I have sorta lost track of time- it has been a little here and there.

74 hrs

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DKMD

Wow... Those are beautiful, Mike! That curly walnut is really striking, but I'd have a hard time declaring an absolute favorite.


----------



## davduckman2010

wow beutiful mike my favorite is the the ones in the top pic and the bottom 4 pics


----------



## Sprung

Wow! All very good looking! Great work. Hard to pick a favorite. I'm sure whoever ends up with these is going to love them!


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Wow! All very good looking! Great work. Hard to pick a favorite. I'm sure whoever ends up with these is going to love them!



Thanks everyone. There is just one quick coat on the 3 of them. David- I really like the curly sapwood-dark combo. That walnut is very nice.

One is taken -the one that disappeared - we shall see it later but I do not want anybody guessing the next woods that go into it and I am sure someone will. 
Doors, lids- more finish, cloth in top and drawer bottoms and these suckers are history + the surprise knobs.


----------



## woodtickgreg

All are beautiful, but the bottom one does it for me.  I love the figure in that one.


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! All very good looking! Great work. Hard to pick a favorite. I'm sure whoever ends up with these is going to love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone. There is just one quick coat on the 3 of them. David- I really like the curly sapwood-dark combo. That walnut is very nice.
> 
> One is taken -the one that disappeared - we shall see it later but I do not want anybody guessing the next woods that go into it and I am sure someone will.
> Doors, lids- more finish, cloth in top and drawer bottoms and these suckers are history + the surprise knobs.
Click to expand...


the doors must be real special mike to cover up those beutys. that walnuts super nice but that cherry is special ----great work


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> All are beautiful, but the bottom one does it for me.  I love the figure in that one.



Greg, That is olive - I love working it- the smell!!!! I have a coat of finish on it now I will take a picture.


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! All very good looking! Great work. Hard to pick a favorite. I'm sure whoever ends up with these is going to love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone. There is just one quick coat on the 3 of them. David- I really like the curly sapwood-dark combo. That walnut is very nice.
> 
> One is taken -the one that disappeared - we shall see it later but I do not want anybody guessing the next woods that go into it and I am sure someone will.
> Doors, lids- more finish, cloth in top and drawer bottoms and these suckers are history + the surprise knobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the doors must be real special mike to cover up those beutys. that walnuts super nice but that cherry is special ----great work
Click to expand...


Doors go on sides- with necklace hangers. No way do I cover these drawers..............:dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! All very good looking! Great work. Hard to pick a favorite. I'm sure whoever ends up with these is going to love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone. There is just one quick coat on the 3 of them. David- I really like the curly sapwood-dark combo. That walnut is very nice.
> 
> One is taken -the one that disappeared - we shall see it later but I do not want anybody guessing the next woods that go into it and I am sure someone will.
> Doors, lids- more finish, cloth in top and drawer bottoms and these suckers are history + the surprise knobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the doors must be real special mike to cover up those beutys. that walnuts super nice but that cherry is special ----great work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doors go on sides- with necklace hangers. No way do I cover these drawers..............:dash2::dash2::dash2:
Click to expand...


ohh i see ----good cause those are real purty


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks David!!1
Greg- Persimmon frame and olivewood drawers- both are fun to work with. There will be figured persimmon insets in doors and lid.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks David!!1
> Greg- Persimmon frame and olivewood drawers- both are fun to work with. There will be figured persimmon insets in doors and lid.


Oh wow, it really popped with a coat of finish on it. The grain in that olive is just so pretty, it almost looks liquid. Putting the finish on projects like these is the payoff for sure, that magic moment that happens with the first swipe of the finish. I love that moment with figured woods and walnut too. :hatsoff:


----------



## Kenbo

As always, excellent work Mike.
Looking great.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Just Awesome Mike. I love the design - with the grain carrying all the way down the front. Amazing work. 
Scott


----------



## Mike1950

Been in and out of the shop for the last week. Yard work- kiln- drains for gutters- fence- 3 yr old and fort building for 9 and 11 yr old and selling some equipment. Been busy but life is good if you are busy.
I have finished 10 doors- bridal joints and inset sanded and one coat of finish. Finished sub lid but no finish nor is it attached. Finished lid with bridal joint and inset - one coat of finish. Very complicated boxes but fun. You cannot see it in picture but there is a 1/4" pink strip at the edge of the sapwood in the walnut lid- amazing what colors there are in wood. Enjoy

[attachment=27334]

[attachment=27335]

[attachment=27336]

Hours are tough- a little here and there- not efficient but then again what the hell do I care........... I think I had 74 before+18=92 hrs

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice mike. I was just thinking that I sometimes do a small batch of something like you are doing, then when I'm done I never do it again , I wonder why that is? Maybe because I always want to try something new. :dunno:
I always enjoy watching your builds and seeing your wood choices, very cool for me.


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks Greg, I love playing with the different woods. I have been looking for the perfect Jewelry box for Kathie- these are not it but I have the design now. I will only build one. I probably have built 50 of my cove boxes. They are fun quick and easy to change with legs and in and outs.


----------



## davduckman2010

those are beutiful mike dont you ever sleep. like i should talk :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: duck


----------



## robert flynt

What a gift you have you have been given!
Robert


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks Robert- Wood- one of the wonderments of nature comes with so many faces- I will never get to see them all!!!!!


----------



## Mike1950

Here we go -the Top Secret handles. I am very curious how long it takes for some to guess. I will not tell the wood type- it will make it too easy. There is a certain type of person that will know right off the bat- now me I would have no clue cause I am totally lacking in this talent. That is all you get.

[attachment=27347]

Very cheap and easily obtainable knobs in a variety of nice wood..............


----------



## DKMD

Looks like bloodwood. Regardless of the wood type, I like the design.


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Looks like bloodwood. Regardless of the wood type, I like the design.



Not bloodwood- Thanks I think the design is going to work just fine.


----------



## woodtickgreg

IRW?


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> IRW?



Sorry guys- I was not looking for wood type on that puny sample- I am looking for what these really are supposed to be used for. Not IRW. 
I thought this would be easy for some of you but maybe my alteration has made this difficult. Knob used to be 2 1/2 inches long. I cut the shaft down. Plus actually used my lathe  to take a little detail off to make it work. Later on I will post a picture of the whole thing. I ordered 20 dark rosewood ones from India tonight. Ebay- I know most here do not like but at $1.10 each for the rosewood and $.60 each for these a cheap  like me just cannot pass it up.


----------



## davduckman2010

LATHE OH NO mikes gone over to the darkside ---makeing cat litter there mike :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:[/b]


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> LATHE OH NO mikes gone over to the darkside ---makeing cat litter there mike :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:[/b]



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3: When you see what I am taking off of these things you will laugh. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

No guess's huh??? I will show the whole thing and you can see the extensive :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: turning I am doing on these. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

[attachment=27389]

Somebody has to know what these are!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> No guess's huh??? I will show the whole thing and you can see the extensive :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: turning I am doing on these. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody has to know what these are!!!!!!!!!


They are stringed instrument tuners of some kind? :dunno: My guess anyway, LOL


----------



## ripjack13

Mandolin keys/tuner. ?


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No guess's huh??? I will show the whole thing and you can see the extensive :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: turning I am doing on these. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody has to know what these are!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They are stringed instrument tuners of some kind? :dunno: My guess anyway, LOL
Click to expand...


Yep- I think they are Violin. But now they are knobs. now you see why I was asking you about the chuck. I just tap it with my mallet do one and tap it again-works perfect. Cheapest knobs I have bought for boxes.


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Mandolin keys/tuner. ?



You are close enough- Violin. They were cheaper then Mandolin.


----------



## ripjack13

They actually look really good Mike. Nice touch.


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> They actually look really good Mike. Nice touch.



Thanks Marc- I have one installed in a drawer and the Boss approves so there will be pictures tomorrow.


----------



## ripjack13

Right on....if Momma ain't happy. Nobodies happy. Heh heh heh


----------



## davduckman2010

does that make them music boxes


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No guess's huh??? I will show the whole thing and you can see the extensive :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: turning I am doing on these. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody has to know what these are!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They are stringed instrument tuners of some kind? :dunno: My guess anyway, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- I think they are Violin. But now they are knobs. now you see why I was asking you about the chuck. I just tap it with my mallet do one and tap it again-works perfect. Cheapest knobs I have bought for boxes.
Click to expand...

Only a flat head can take something round and turn it till its flat.  Very creative mike. :hatsoff:


----------



## DKMD

My God! Just think of all the 60 cent mystery eBay wood that has been reduced to worthless shavings on the lathe... You turners are all the same!


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> My God! Just think of all the 60 cent mystery eBay wood that has been reduced to worthless shavings on the lathe... You turners are all the same!



Yes I am really going to have to clean up after makin all those chips!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

At a certain point you get to see if your vision works or if it is a clunker. Working from plans-you at least kinda have a picture of what it will look like. With no plans you have to depend on the picture in your mind. Turners must do this with every piece and it must evolve as the wood opens up it's secrets. Then again sometimes all you find is some very work intensive/expensive firewood.
Here is a sneak preview of finished Hard maple framework- Same tree spalted on drawers and big leaf maple insets on top and side doors. With the drawers it is heavier then it appears. Getting very close on all. more finish and details. That is good- time available is spotty. Enjoy!!

[attachment=27437]

[attachment=27438]

[attachment=27439]


----------



## davduckman2010

THATS FRICKIN AMAZING MIKE


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> THATS FRICKIN AMAZING MIKE



Thanks Dave- They are all getting close- the fun part- seeing them finished........


----------



## NYWoodturner

Yep - That's pretty stunning. I love that grain through the drawer fronts. The design on the legs and feet really give it distinction 
Scott


----------



## Wildthings

That's some outstanding work!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful work Mike! Looking forward to seeing the rest of them too.


----------



## NeilYeag

Yep agree, everything is amazing. The drawers, the legs, and I really like the accent wood on top.

Neil


----------



## GROOVY

I have stated this before but, I am amazed at how well you work the grain and color of different woods. Seems to me so well thought-out and executed, no kindling in there, all well done!


----------



## Mike1950

GROOVY said:


> I have stated this before but, I am amazed at how well you work the grain and color of different woods. Seems to me so well thought-out and executed, no kindling in there, all well done!



Thanks Groovy and others. Working the pieces of wood and finding what they want to be is what the game is for me. I am always amazed and fascinated with the many faces you can get out of one tree let alone one type of wood. 
The mystery box is almost done- only the liners left. The drawer fronts in it are from a lowly wood but are beautiful.


----------



## BarbS

Beautiful work, Mike! A lovely box.


----------



## Mike1950

A few more pictures. These 2 just need lining and handles on cherry. I am waiting for more handles to get here. I liked the rosewood knobs but the color is wrong.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950

:dash2::dash2::dash2: Pushed post before ready. :dash2::dash2:

[attachment=27716]

[attachment=27717]

[attachment=27718]

[attachment=27719]

Hangers are wood axles from ebay- 10 cents each.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> A few more pictures. These 2 just need lining and handles on cherry. I am waiting for more handles to get here. I liked the rosewood knobs but the color is wrong.



outstanding mike what is the one on the right made out of real purty


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> :dash2::dash2::dash2: Pushed post before ready. :dash2::dash2:
> 
> man those cherry drawers look awsome too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hangers are wood axles from ebay- 10 cents each.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Hangers are wood axles from ebay- 10 cents each.





Hey put that lathe to use! You could have saved 60 cents per box! 


Beautful boxes Mike. very well done.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hangers are wood axles from ebay- 10 cents each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey put that lathe to use! You could have saved 60 cents per box!
> 
> 
> Beautful boxes Mike. very well done.
Click to expand...


He's in denial, he's a latheafobe, I think he's afraid he might like it and become a spinner as well as a flathead.


----------



## Mike1950

Still no handles- took the grandkids fishin yesterday and I am useless today- Too much sun and hills. 3 more boxes are almost done- they are lonely- the mystery one is in the mail.  Soon we all know what it is made of.....

[attachment=27883]

[attachment=27884]

[attachment=27885]

[attachment=27886]

[attachment=27887]

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> Still no handles- took the grandkids fishin yesterday and I am useless today- Too much sun and hills. 3 more boxes are almost done- they are lonely- the mystery one is in the mail.  Soon we all know what it is made of.....
> 
> all i want to know did them youngins catch a fish :dunno:


----------



## woodtickgreg

The 4th one down is still my fav.  Nice work Mike.


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no handles- took the grandkids fishin yesterday and I am useless today- Too much sun and hills. 3 more boxes are almost done- they are lonely- the mystery one is in the mail.  Soon we all know what it is made of.....
> 
> all i want to know did them youngins catch a fish :dunno:
> 
> 
> The 9 yr old chickened out and stuck with grandma all day. The 11 yr old caught and released 15 cutthroats (you have to release cutthroats) and in the end caught the last fish 15" and it gave him a great fight. Big smiles. Saw a moose and wore poor grandpa out. We had a great time.
Click to expand...


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no handles- took the grandkids fishin yesterday and I am useless today- Too much sun and hills. 3 more boxes are almost done- they are lonely- the mystery one is in the mail.  Soon we all know what it is made of.....
> 
> all i want to know did them youngins catch a fish :dunno:
> 
> 
> The 9 yr old chickened out and stuck with grandma all day. The 11 yr old caught and released 15 cutthroats (you have to release cutthroats) and in the end caught the last fish 15" and it gave him a great fight. Big smiles. Saw a moose and wore poor grandpa out. We had a great time.
> 
> good for you mike gota luvem. would do anything for my one an only 6 year old grandson he caught a 5 1/2 lb largemouth yesterday on a rubber worm. priceless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no handles- took the grandkids fishin yesterday and I am useless today- Too much sun and hills. 3 more boxes are almost done- they are lonely- the mystery one is in the mail.  Soon we all know what it is made of.....
> 
> all i want to know did them youngins catch a fish :dunno:
> 
> 
> The 9 yr old chickened out and stuck with grandma all day. The 11 yr old caught and released 15 cutthroats (you have to release cutthroats) and in the end caught the last fish 15" and it gave him a great fight. Big smiles. Saw a moose and wore poor grandpa out. We had a great time.
> 
> good for you mike gota luvem. would do anything for my one an only 6 year old grandson he caught a 5 1/2 lb largemouth yesterday on a rubber worm. priceless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Dave that had to be great!!! I have 3 grandsons but the 11 yr old has a deadbeat dad- he has not seen him since he was 2. Gramps is pops to him. This summer the 9 yr olds dad is in Fairbanks working so we have him. On thurs and fri we have the 3 1/2 granddaughter. Now she is a handful. Ya got to love the dickens out of them though- they are what life is about-the future........


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no handles- took the grandkids fishin yesterday and I am useless today- Too much sun and hills. 3 more boxes are almost done- they are lonely- the mystery one is in the mail.  Soon we all know what it is made of.....
> 
> all i want to know did them youngins catch a fish :dunno:
> 
> 
> The 9 yr old chickened out and stuck with grandma all day. The 11 yr old caught and released 15 cutthroats (you have to release cutthroats) and in the end caught the last fish 15" and it gave him a great fight. Big smiles. Saw a moose and wore poor grandpa out. We had a great time.
> 
> good for you mike gota luvem. would do anything for my one an only 6 year old grandson he caught a 5 1/2 lb largemouth yesterday on a rubber worm. priceless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dave that had to be great!!! I have 3 grandsons but the 11 yr old has a deadbeat dad- he has not seen him since he was 2. Gramps is pops to him. This summer the 9 yr olds dad is in Fairbanks working so we have him. On thurs and fri we have the 3 1/2 granddaughter. No she is a handful. Ya got to love the dickens out of them though- they are what life is about-the future........
Click to expand...


 been there done that mike you are a good man. there all we got you just steer them down the right road and pray. no one said life was easy. we just carry on my freind. duck


----------



## Mike1950

ah but life is so easy- at least if you make it so....


----------



## jimmyjames

Man I've got to say mike you really make some neat drawers!


----------



## Mike1950

jimmyjames said:


> Man I've got to say mike you really make some neat drawers!



Thanks Jimmy- the drawers are a lot of work but you can use small special pieces of wood, especially on this small of a drawer. I think bookmatch really adds to the look and you do not see it much. It really does not add that much work. Well worth the extra bang for your buck.........


----------



## Wildthings

Mike maybe I missed it. How did you connect the drawer faces to the drawer boxes. Do you have a copy of the drawers out of the frame?


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> Mike maybe I missed it. How did you connect the drawer faces to the drawer boxes. Do you have a copy of the drawers out of the frame?



You did not miss- I did not show it!! :dash2::dash2::dash2:

First I make all the drawers- get them sliding easily. A lot of times if they hang up the 90 degree slide corners need rounded off. 
I bookmatch -glue and sanded face flat. Then I size face- first width with bookmatch in center. Then I start at bottom and figure out the height needed- set the table saw and cut to that height. Position piece and check fit. Then I glue and clamp to drawer subface while it is in case. I wedge the drawer to one side as I glue all of them so when they get done They all line up. I hope that helps and if it does not please ask and I will explain more.

[attachment=27949]

[attachment=27950]


----------



## Mike1950

OK Barry I am back- had to finish the Barbecue. The bottom drawer - pictured- it's face is just a little taller then the next 2. It is flush to drawer top but sticks below about 1/4 to cover bottom gap. Now once first drawer face sets up- 45 minutes. I started on next. Careful measurements- I use a scrap of 1/4" plywood to test. I bend a piece of cardboard or a thick business card to fit on top of bottom drawer- this assures me of a consistent gap but enough that drawer faces do not hang up on adjacent drawers. This cardboard is what I measure to top of drawer from. Cut the test plywood- clamp in place- remove cardboard and hopefully all is well. If so I use that measurement to cut next slice off of book match. Glue it to face - clamp- let dry and move up to next drawer- rinse and repeat until done. Wait a day then gently sand edges- face was already sanded to 180. Then I put a 1/16+ 45 around the edge of each drawer. It looks clean- reduces wer and tear on delicate edge and conceals small irregularities that are just there. Now this may sound difficult but it actually is quite easy to get very nice fronts this way. This cherry one pictured was the thinnest at 3/16's- persimmon about 7/16's
PS- verbiage is not my best gig- it was a helluva lot easier to do then write down. So if you do not get it - it is my fault- ask me to clarify- I want to see ya make these for the grand daughters!!!!!!


----------



## Wildthings

Thanks Mike but having a hard time figuring out what the first photo is?


----------



## Wildthings

Ahh I see it now -- A blurry picture of the drawer front from the side. 10-4 on the write up I think I got it!


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> Thanks Mike but having a hard time figuring out what the first photo is?



Not the best picture- it is the side view of the same drawer in other picture. If this does not work for you I will take a picture of the walnut one tomorrow. It is a thicker face and easier to see. Drawer is 3/8's stock with 1/4 dado for slide.


----------



## Sprung

Mike, seeing these jewelry boxes finished/just needing a few final touches is awesome. They are beautiful. I can only hope to build boxes this good someday. This year I'm going to be trying my hand at building some small keepsake boxes and then, probably next year, work my way up to boxes with more details. I've promised my wife that I am going to build her a really nice jewelry box, which I hope to build next year. I've already got a design drawn up on paper that we came up with together. Now it's just a matter of improving my skills before I build it - and I hope it turns out as nice as your boxes here!

Well done on these! You do outstanding work. And beautiful woods too - from the sounds of things, I imagine you've got quite the stash. I've enjoyed watching this build come together!


----------



## Wildthings

Mike1950 said:


> Wildthings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike but having a hard time figuring out what the first photo is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture- it is the side view of the same drawer in other picture. If this does not work for you I will take a picture of the walnut one tomorrow. It is a thicker face and easier to see. Drawer is 3/8's stock with 1/4 dado for slide.
Click to expand...


Got it but I never pass the chance to see more pictures so tomorrow bring it on!!


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Mike, seeing these jewelry boxes finished/just needing a few final touches is awesome. They are beautiful. I can only hope to build boxes this good someday. This year I'm going to be trying my hand at building some small keepsake boxes and then, probably next year, work my way up to boxes with more details. I've promised my wife that I am going to build her a really nice jewelry box, which I hope to build next year. I've already got a design drawn up on paper that we came up with together. Now it's just a matter of improving my skills before I build it - and I hope it turns out as nice as your boxes here!
> 
> Well done on these! You do outstanding work. And beautiful woods too - from the sounds of things, I imagine you've got quite the stash. I've enjoyed watching this build come together!



Matt, just start building boxes or?? your skills will improve as you go. Boxes are a great way to incorporate different joinery. You have the passion- the rest will come............
The wood stash- I am a hoarder- it is overwhelming me and these boxes consume very little wood.


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, seeing these jewelry boxes finished/just needing a few final touches is awesome. They are beautiful. I can only hope to build boxes this good someday. This year I'm going to be trying my hand at building some small keepsake boxes and then, probably next year, work my way up to boxes with more details. I've promised my wife that I am going to build her a really nice jewelry box, which I hope to build next year. I've already got a design drawn up on paper that we came up with together. Now it's just a matter of improving my skills before I build it - and I hope it turns out as nice as your boxes here!
> 
> Well done on these! You do outstanding work. And beautiful woods too - from the sounds of things, I imagine you've got quite the stash. I've enjoyed watching this build come together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, just start building boxes or?? your skills will improve as you go. Boxes are a great way to incorporate different joinery. You have the passion- the rest will come............
> The wood stash- I am a hoarder- it is overwhelming me and these boxes consume very little wood.
Click to expand...


Yeah, my plan is to start building some boxes as soon as I'm caught up and done with the projects I'm currently working on.

As far as being a wood hoarder - me too! I just don't have that much wood to hoard yet, especially not ultra-premium stuff. I probably have a max of 100 BF of wood on hand right now - almost exclusively clear, straight grained 4/4 S3S poplar, red oak, and hard maple. But, as finances allow and deals come up, the stash will come someday too!


----------



## jimmyjames

Mike1950 said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man I've got to say mike you really make some neat drawers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jimmy- the drawers are a lot of work but you can use small special pieces of wood, especially on this small of a drawer. I think bookmatch really adds to the look and you do not see it much. It really does not add that much work. Well worth the extra bang for your buck.........
Click to expand...


To be honest all of the craft shows I've been too with woodworking items are all straight grain boring stuff, I hardly ever see any figured woods used let alone book matched, I have seen some boxes made with some somewhat figured birch but the quality was crap


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, seeing these jewelry boxes finished/just needing a few final touches is awesome. They are beautiful. I can only hope to build boxes this good someday. This year I'm going to be trying my hand at building some small keepsake boxes and then, probably next year, work my way up to boxes with more details. I've promised my wife that I am going to build her a really nice jewelry box, which I hope to build next year. I've already got a design drawn up on paper that we came up with together. Now it's just a matter of improving my skills before I build it - and I hope it turns out as nice as your boxes here!
> 
> Well done on these! You do outstanding work. And beautiful woods too - from the sounds of things, I imagine you've got quite the stash. I've enjoyed watching this build come together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, just start building boxes or?? your skills will improve as you go. Boxes are a great way to incorporate different joinery. You have the passion- the rest will come............
> The wood stash- I am a hoarder- it is overwhelming me and these boxes consume very little wood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, my plan is to start building some boxes as soon as I'm caught up and done with the projects I'm currently working on.
> 
> As far as being a wood hoarder - me too! I just don't have that much wood to hoard yet, especially not ultra-premium stuff. I probably have a max of 100 BF of wood on hand right now - almost exclusively clear, straight grained 4/4 S3S poplar, red oak, and hard maple. But, as finances allow and deals come up, the stash will come someday too!
Click to expand...


Watch your local craigslist-or even use search tempest. I am cheap-but have lots of nice wood- be patient and it will come to you!!!


----------



## Mike1950

jimmyjames said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man I've got to say mike you really make some neat drawers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jimmy- the drawers are a lot of work but you can use small special pieces of wood, especially on this small of a drawer. I think bookmatch really adds to the look and you do not see it much. It really does not add that much work. Well worth the extra bang for your buck.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest all of the craft shows I've been too with woodworking items are all straight grain boring stuff, I hardly ever see any figured woods used let alone book matched, I have seen some boxes made with some somewhat figured birch but the quality was crap
Click to expand...


I agree Jimmy- but if you are going to spend the time you might as well use really nice wood. On boxes the increased cost is minor. Also if you notice I usually use N. American species- why not we have fabulous wood available. Your scrap pile at the sawmill has a lot of fabulous wood. Bookmatch- I think it makes the difference from -eh to WOW. Then again I kinda like symmetry !!! And If you have not noticed  I kinda like walnut!!! 

[attachment=27952]


----------



## Mike1950

Barry (wildthings) wanted a cut list. This is pretty close. I make the framework and fill it so I really have no list to start with.
Lid frame and sub frame 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" x 80"
Top inset 7.5 7.5 x 1/2 +-
Frame 4-13"x 1 3/8 x 1 3/8
36" 1 1/2 x 3/4
36" 3/4 x 3/4
Door frames 1/2 x 7/8 x 80" 
insets 2-10 3/4 x 6 1/2 x 3/16
legs 3/4 x 1 /14 10"
Drawer face 11 x 8 3/16-3/8
drawers 90" x 1 1/2 3/8
90" x 2 x 3/8
Plywood in top tray, drawers, back and inside of side panels 

I hope this helps. If you have questions ask.


----------



## Wildthings

Outstanding Mike, Thanks


----------

